

What Would Be The Downsides Of Going To An Accelerator Or An Incubator? - pbh101
http://www.forbes.com/sites/quora/2012/05/29/what-would-be-the-downsides-of-going-to-an-accelerator-or-an-incubator/

======
randall
Does quora have a deal with Forbes? Never seen anything like this before.

